

Show HN: Ultra, a Leiningen plugin for a superior development environment - venantius
https://github.com/venantius/ultra

======
JonnieCache
This looks really nice. venantius: you should make a fancy demo with
[http://showterm.io](http://showterm.io)

Although I guess its not that interactive. There should be more of these
instead of gif demos for tty programs though.

~~~
venantius
Huh, that's pretty cool. I've been looking for a tool to do something like
this for a while - I'll give it a shot on my next project.

~~~
skun
[https://asciinema.org/](https://asciinema.org/) also does the same thing :)
They're really nifty to use

------
dmitrig01
Better stack traces is huge. One of the biggest pain points in Clojure
development today.

------
mark_l_watson
With Ultra and Mezzano (Common Lisp OS) on HN today, you can feel the Lisp joy
:-)

I read the blog article on Ultra several days ago but I just tried it this
afternoon. Seems really nice. I would like to play with a new theme to change
the screen colors a bit (I assume pull requests are welcome).

Thanks for the good work.

~~~
venantius
Yep, pull requests for colorschemes in particular would be fantastic! It'd be
great to flesh out a set of colorschemes to cover the major ones in usage
today.

------
jballanc
Looks great! I've recently been trimming down on the number of Lein plugins I
have installed, but I think this one is deserving of a line in my
`profiles.clj`...now how about Boot? ;-)

~~~
venantius
jballanc! Glad to have your inclusion :) Are you using Boot these days?

~~~
jballanc
We've really just started exploring Boot, but given how much better it deals
with ClojureScript (especially in the context of
[http://cljsjs.github.io](http://cljsjs.github.io)), we're taking it rather
seriously. For my personal side-projects, I've just started a new one with
Boot. My experience so far is that it's definitely not as "full-featured" an
experience as Lein, but it does feel more "composable" and, dare I say it,
more "like Clojure".

~~~
kyllo
That's good to hear, because to me Lein feels like, well, Maven.

------
keithba
I've been using this for a week or so now. I wish I could figure out how to
get colorized output in my SublimeREPL, but other than that, I can't say how
much better this makes my clojure dev time.

------
boxed
The first example in [https://raw.githubusercontent.com/venantius/ultra/gh-
pages/i...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/venantius/ultra/gh-
pages/images/wiki/test-maps.png) is a bit annoying though. The key :gamma is
the same and the nice diff you get on maps aren't applied to the thing inside
:gamma that is actually differing.

That being said, this seems like a HUGE improvement for every day clojure
development.

------
arms
Looks great! I'll be using this from now on.

------
dkersten
This looks really good, thanks for posting! I will definitely try this out
tomorrow :)

------
vosper
Clojure noob here - could this work with Cursive?

~~~
lemming
I'm not sure how this will work with Cursive, but Cursive already provides
nearly all of this functionality out of the box anyway. Cursive has colourised
REPL output for ages, the test results have a graphical diff, and its Java
navigation is way ahead of anything else. Cursive will do some stacktrace
prettification if you have clj-stacktrace or Aviso pretty installed, but it
doesn't automatically prettify all of them - I'll be adding that soon.

------
flurie
Does this play well with CIDER?

